# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Mid-August Vacation Ideas???

## Deal

2 weeks for 2 people ... 10K budget total ... nothing Caribbean ... willing to consider All-inclusive (just not carribean or mexico - staying away from central american and that region all together)   Sun and beaches are the goal  Tahiti? Bora Bora? Some cool hidden place you've been or read about in an article?  Opinions welcome

----------


## GFI

These all places are awesome which are mentioned by you. I really love all especially Bora Bora which is one of the prominent and quite natural islands of France in the Pacific Ocean with multi blue colored lagoon which is ideal place for honeymoon couples. 
There are great many water sports available for enjoyment like World class scuba diving, snorkeling, sailing, swimming, and jet skiing are among the more popular activities.

----------


## riverrider

Thanks for sharing. I would just like to add that you can also search online on internet for getting more ideas and suggestions to enjoy your vacation at the best.

----------


## davidsmith36

Amid August numerous Americans and Canadians are on excursions, however the inside, in addition to an enchanting Colonial walled city amidst it all.Lined up for you are some extremely unique goals to appreciate the mid-rainstorm August and exploit the off-season costs!

----------


## antonioss

Ako, kao i kod mnogih drugih muškaraca, imate problema s opskrbom krvlju genitalnog organa, nemojte se uzrujati, jer se smatraju ovim problemom. Zahvaljujući lijeku s web stranice na ovoj vezi , vaš se ustaje može srušiti samo štapom.

----------


## svojaljekarna

Hvala na vanim i korisnim informacijama.

----------

